# Be Aware Of Poor Quality Swiss Army Copies On Ebay



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Me and my dad bought a couple of 'new swiss army' watches from a seller on ebay called china_pigpig

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/china_pigpig/

I could not find any info about them on the web but they were so cheap we bought them anway. Now we wish we didn't, the quality is very very bad. I got one with the nylon wrist band, my dad got the stainless steel one. Mines the worst....it looks and feels like a toy watch and the wrist band is too short. I would be p****d off if i got this watch out of a christmas cracker its that bad! My dads watch is slightly better quality which isn't hard but it still feels cheap and poorly made......hes even more p****d off because he paid a much more for his.

We wanted to return them but the sellers return policy is 'Item must be returned within 14 days from end of auction date. '.....which is not possible because the watches took about 14 days to arrive....and the seller won't even refund the return postage!

I posted this to warn people thinking about buying them. Don't be fooled by the picture and cheap price....they are rubbish.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

always buy the seller....anything starting at a penny is gonna be a bit poo.....


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

all you can do is give him negative feedback to warn others, this is one of those occasions where ebays new feedback policy pays dividends as he now cant respond to negative feedback.

But if you only got it for Â£6.01 inc postage where postage is Â£6 like others on there then you were never going to get a Rolex, I am suprised it works at all. It would be unfair to leave negative feedback.

a watch for 1p has to be a record, those Chinese - clever little blighters.

It looks like a good gardening watch.

Martyn


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

s67 said:


> It would be unfair to leave negative feedback.


Exactly. If you spend a penny, its going to be p1ss poor.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert said:


> s67 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be unfair to leave negative feedback.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

s67 said:


> But if you only got it for Â£6.01 inc postage where postage is Â£6 like others on there then you were never going to get a Rolex


For Â£6 i expected a good quality replica.....you can get excellent rolex copies for about the same price.



s67 said:


> I am suprised it works at all


I don't think its very accurate though  it seems slower than my other watch.



s67 said:


> a watch for 1p has to be a record, those Chinese - clever little blighters.


Making a crap watches for 1p is not clever


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

"For Â£6 i expected a good quality replica.....you can get excellent rolex copies for about the same price."

Is that delivered? Please tell me where.

If your not happy then leave negative feedback people shouldnt even make 1p on ebay if its pure junk, he does have 47 positive responses though so some people are happy with their 1p watches.


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

s67 said:


> "For Â£6 i expected a good quality replica.....you can get excellent rolex copies for about the same price."
> 
> Is that delivered? Please tell me where.


Bangkok....my mate said he bought his for about Â£8....the quality is excellent, looks just like a real rolex



s67 said:


> he does have 47 positive responses though so some people are happy with their 1p watches.


Some people are happy with crap....they don't know what quality is


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its still gonna be ***** for Â£8......if you think your gonna get something good for 6 quid


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I think you got what you paid for.

You can always put it back on ebay and maybe get 2p for it turning a profit in the process.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rik1967 said:


> Some people are happy with crap....they don't know what quality is


you aint gonna get anything near quality for Â£6.01 :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think your "preaching to the converted" on here but thanks for the warning.

should've bought an Alpha h34r: Never thought I'd say that!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I think your "preaching to the converted" on here but thanks for the warning.
> 
> should've bought an Alpha h34r: Never thought I'd say that!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You have to be selective with this kind of buy - I've been known to buy this kind of thing on occasion :yes: :rofl: but I've always been happy with what I've got when Postie Peter (my local guy) comes with the package.

Proud owner of a genuine "Jialillie" and a "Coss" submariner copy in transparent plastic. Both of these cost 1p plus postage, the Jialillie has an interesting brown dial and bezel, with a quartz movement, kept time since I got it, and is currently 1 minute out (slow) in more than six months 

The Coss sub copy is bright orange and plastic, but not only keeps time to the second (it's currently 35 secs fast in seven months), it also sits spot on the seconds markers with the seconds hand - a bane of many folks lives with even expensive quartz movements. :yes:

If you want sheer value for money, then the Alpha ranges are probably worth looking at, many folks here have them - others hate them (not another Alpha debate Guys?). HK sellers tend to sell this way, the price of the watch is covered by the postage, that way they don't pay fleabay too much in charges.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stear clear of all the ooh: on the bay, how about grab yourself an RLT instead which will probably be powerd by a swiss movement anyway


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of us has been stung on Flreabay at one time or another so your not alone. I've certainaly been done a couple of times and once with a watch costing 25 times more than what you paid :cry2: so treat it a a non-expensive lesson and stick around here to see what is available to pick up on the sales forum. You're guarenteed not to get any rubbish and you'll be paying market value or less. Good luck. Cheers S


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

mel said:


> Proud owner of a genuine "Jialillie" and a "Coss" submariner copy in transparent plastic. Both of these cost 1p plus postage, the Jialillie has an interesting brown dial and bezel, with a quartz movement, kept time since I got it, and is currently 1 minute out (slow) in more than six months
> 
> If you want sheer value for money, then the Alpha ranges are probably worth looking at, many folks here have them - others hate them (not another Alpha debate Guys?). HK sellers tend to sell this way, the price of the watch is covered by the postage, that way they don't pay fleabay too much in charges.


Where can i find those watches on ebay?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I assume you mean Alpha?

If so, its alphaHYPHENwatchDOTcom (Is this OK John/Paul?)

But really, see what Roy has for sale. Click on the icon above "RLT Watches Sales Site"


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I've certainaly been done a couple of times and once with a watch costing 25 times more than what you paid :cry2:


Cheers mate.....thats made me feel alot better 

btw whats the name of the seller so i can avoid them?


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I assume you mean Alpha?
> 
> If so, its alphaHYPHENwatchDOTcom (Is this OK John/Paul?)
> 
> But really, see what Roy has for sale. Click on the icon above "RLT Watches Sales Site"


Thanx for links. ARe the alpha watches only available from that site? Is anyone on ebay selling them?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know but I have bought an smp 300 homage direct in the past which is now long gone. Don't get me wrong they are OK but without starting ANOTHER debate my preference is to go for the real thing - whatever it may be. 

My advice is don't rush into any purchases. Spend a few hours going through the 'sale's thread and the 'general' thread - especially the 'What you are wearing Fri/Sat/Sun' and get a feel for what is out there. The trick is not to get too excited and blow all of your hard earned cash on the first thing that takes your fancy


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A strange story :blink: I wonder how much it cost the chink to send it? Maybe he had enough left over for a cheese sandwhich, I hope so anyway, as he is providng a good service moving a fully functioning timepiece over 5000 miles for Â£6.01, IMO.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

rik1967 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Proud owner of a genuine "Jialillie" and a "Coss" submariner copy in transparent plastic. Both of these cost 1p plus postage, the Jialillie has an interesting brown dial and bezel, with a quartz movement, kept time since I got it, and is currently 1 minute out (slow) in more than six months
> ...


Alphas - They often turn up here on the Sales Forum as well, and you'll find you get an honest offer here! :yes: Just keep looking at the Sales Section, I'm sure you'll find a deal or two without the e-risks associated with fleaby. If you really want a Jialillie or a Coss, just do a search on phlebay for those names.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

If you want to build up a collection on a miniscule budget you can't do better than getting your arse out of the bed early on a Sunday morning and go trawling around the bootfairs.

You'd be amazed at what can be found for a couple of quid.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

You got to hand it to the seller...He's offering 10% discount if you buy five or more watches.

Not bad getting a discount on a 1p watch

I don't think I would neg the seller


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

mel said:


> Alphas - They often turn up here on the Sales Forum as well, and you'll find you get an honest offer here! :yes: Just keep looking at the Sales Section, I'm sure you'll find a deal or two without the e-risks associated with fleaby.


Thanx i'm already looking at the sales section for a good bargain



mel said:


> If you really want a Jialillie or a Coss, just do a search on phlebay for those names.


I found those Jialillie and Coss watches on ebay......they look better quality than the crap china_pigpig is selling


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

I notice china_pigpig is no longer a registered ebay user....maybe he got banned for selling crap :lol:

So have we seen the last of those crappy swiss army copies on ebay?

No because i have just found this seller called superselling2007 selling them

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/superselling2007


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Maybe China_pigpig made his millions and retired.

shame that I just found 1p down the back of the sofa.


----------



## shellygb1 (Aug 6, 2008)

rik1967 said:


> I notice china_pigpig is no longer a registered ebay user....maybe he got banned for selling crap :lol:
> 
> So have we seen the last of those crappy swiss army copies on ebay?
> 
> ...


Avoid superselling2007, the watches they sell are the worst I've bought off ebay. They looked lovely in the photos but when I got mine i was dissappointed to say the least, looks like a piece of junk and the service is junk too. And don't say you get what you pay for because I've bought lots of lovely cheap watches off ebay for just a few pounds inc p+p.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

shellygb1 said:


> I've bought lots of lovely cheap watches off ebay for just a few pounds inc p+p.


Perhaps you could post some pictures of these sometime Shelly? 

Wecome btw! :rltb:


----------



## shellygb1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi thanks for the welcome, sorry my mobile camera doesn't take very good closeups pics. One of my fav watches I got off ebay is a lovely Babyg replica, not bad for under Â£10 and when some of my friends saw it they thought it was a real Babyg!


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Read superselling2007 negative feedback :lol: good to see other people agree those watches are crap!

They are selling playboy and hello kitty watches now.....wonder if they are official ones or more crappy fakes?


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

My 'new swiss army' watch has lasted less than 4 months!!!!  I forgot to take it off when i took a bath and now its not working no more!!!! :angry: Its supposed to be water proof so how the did some water damage it? how can china_pigpig/superselling2007 sell ***** like this?

btw superselling2007 is no longer a registered ebay user

But fear not if you want to buy his shitty watches because hes opened a new account called worldwidesite

http://myworld.ebay.com.au/worldwidesite

Be aware of the watches sold by china_pigpig/superselling2007/worldwidesite on ebay.......they are ooh:


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

dangerous ebay, of course, try to buy only for seller recomended on forums


----------

